
Show HN: StatusPage.io - Hosted, white label status pages - scootklein
https://www.statuspage.io
======
sudonim
When I heard about this product, I was excited. There are 100 small things you
need to have in place when you start to become a real business. I am happy as
a clam when people take one of those things and will do it for us in a way
that makes us not care about paying them. They help us do a better job serving
our customers for a price less than an hour of an engineer's time each month.
Awesome value prop.

~~~
dmiladinov
I appreciate how you compare the value add relative to the cost of the time it
would take your own engineers to do it themselves.

If it isn't strategic or core to your business, don't be afraid to consider
outsourcing it.

------
covati
I've been playing around with this for a little while now and it seems like a
great service for the status page itch. One that we weren't scratching very
well in the past.

I haven't even begun to dig into the API yet, but I've been happy with the
ease of setup and how simple it is to create, update, and complete an outage
or disruption report.

Thanks for the solving this problem, guys!

------
zimbatm
It would be good to mention where the service is hosted so that we can make
sure that the availability profile isn't the same than our service.

Right now the meta page is hosted on Heroku so I wouldn't use if for anything
that's on EC2 for example.

~~~
mrclark411
Question - if this is really to be the ultimate status page - a service
wouldn't want to use their own DNS - correct? They'll want to use
[domain].statuspage.io - right?

~~~
jnankin
Perhaps. Or have multiple domains and DNS providers and point both status
subdomains to statuspage. (We created status.phaxio.com and status.phaxio.co
after the whole Zerigo fiasco last year. co is on zerigo, com is on Route53 )

~~~
mrclark411
I like that - dropping the "m" in .com would retain a sense of ownership of
the url.

------
jareau
This is great! We (Balanced) open sourced our status page a few months ago,
and received some really positive feedback from HN. How could we contribute
our design as a template to statuspage.io?

<https://status.balancedpayments.com/>
<https://github.com/balanced/status.balancedpayments.com>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4812222>

~~~
stevenklein
We're looking to do more premium layouts and add metrics tracking in the near
future. Where can I email you at to talk more about this?

~~~
jareau
founders at balancedpayments.com

------
jnankin
Interested to know what people think about the market for something like this.
While it definitely serves a purpose, is this something that is sustainable
and that people will pay money for (vs building it once, and setting it up
internally)?

Not being skeptical, just wondering what people think... I've had ideas
similar to this, but am still trying to figure out the threshold for payment
on things that companies fully need but can justify building internally.

~~~
dreamdu5t
If you don't have the resources to build and host your own status page, then
you're probably too small for people to care about your status.

~~~
mnutt
But it adds operational overhead, as now you need to set up a second hosting
provider, manage another environment, etc. An internally-hosted status page
isn't very useful when your datacenter goes down.

This is the perfect thing to pay someone else to run for you. I'd gladly pay
$50/mo for it.

~~~
duffomelia
Agreed. It's the perfect thing to pay someone else to run for you. Someone
who's very focused on making this service great.

------
goodwink
I found this service while doing research into launching a similar competing
service. I didn't really expect it to show up on HN, though! Congrats on the
launch. :)

------
tehnorm
The meta question. Does StatusPage.io use StatusPage.io...

~~~
dewey
speaking of meta: <http://meta.statuspage.io/>

~~~
bjpirt
The statuspage.io link on that meta page is broken btw - the : is missing from
the url.

Edit: really like the service - considering using it for our status page

------
racbart
Great product that solves a little but important problem the right way and
hassle-free!

Plus, I really like the Series T Financing idea (see footer link).

------
radimm
Very happy to see this project. Had status.io (recently sold) for the very
same purpose but wasn't able to implement it. Please make it more than just a
status page, make customers understand the process (both external/internal)
and we'll all be much happier as users.

Good luck!

PS: are you able to survive your customers problems (if things like EC2/EBS
goes down again?)

------
mkeung
On the pricing page, those two rows where the bold is not at the beginning
slightly annoys me (I like things that match and line up).

I do like how easy it is to access pricing though.

There is also something going on with the testimonials on a 1080p screen,
unless it is supposed to be spaced like: [x][x] [ ][x] [x][ ] where the blank
boxes are white space.

------
mkeung
+1 for offering support at all to free users

